# Dead Laptop?



## bodysnatcher (Oct 7, 2002)

Good morning Cybertech, We have made some headway. The laptop now says Incorrect CMOS - Press F1 to continue, and then it goes to the T2200SX setup screen. None of the boot disks that i downloaded worked. Is there any thing else that you could suggest that might help? I feel we're in the homestretch now. I could'nt get anything before you suggested the website for the T2200SX laptop. Not so confused now!


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

bodysnatcher,
I did some searching about the Incorrect CMOS and found that just means your battery is dead. I don't know if that matters, you can still purchase replacements...

I downloaded the boot5dos.zip from the website and in reading the bootdisk.txt it sounds like it should work. Did you follow the prescribed steps? Or what exactly failed? Does your laptop have a 720 or 1.44 drive?


----------



## bodysnatcher (Oct 7, 2002)

Thanks, Cybertech! I did'nt think to check the batteries( the small clock batteries) in the laptop. That could be why i am stuck in the setup screen. I will check into that. I read in another thread that dead batteries were one of the possible causes for the problems. I will probably get back to you monday- family concerns.(death in family). Thanks again-you guys are definitely the best!!!!!


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Take care....


----------



## bodysnatcher (Oct 7, 2002)

Hello again cybertech. I am over the burial and the family difficulties. I am once again ready to start working on the laptop. Iam wondering, what would happen if i just remove the batteries from the laptop. Would that allow the laptop to run properly?. Would i be able to load the DOS and the OS?. I don't know when i would be able to purchase the batteries-bills and all that. I am presently very busy at work, i only had a few minutes to get back to you, so i will talk with you again when i get home, which should be around 5:30ish. I will speak to you again soon.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Welcome back!

I think, on removing the battery, the problem would be the same. The box is having trouble remembering the configuration without the battery. Speaking of which it's not cheap! But at any rate the machine should still boot up once you get past the F1 message. I think the boot5dos.zip is sounding like the way to go.

So back to this post...
You said:


> None of the boot disks that i downloaded worked. Is there any thing else that you could suggest that might help?


I asked:


> I downloaded the boot5dos.zip from the website and in reading the bootdisk.txt it sounds like it should work. Did you follow the prescribed steps? Or what exactly failed? Does your laptop have a 720 or 1.44 drive?


 Are you sure your floppy drive is working? And in the bios you need to set the floppy to be the first boot drive.

Let me know how it goes!


----------



## bodysnatcher (Oct 7, 2002)

O.K. cybertech, the laptop has a 1.44 MB floppy drive. It automatically reads from the floppy if it can't find any bootable data from C:/. I'll look into the prices for the batteries, i might be able to find a substitute on Tiger Direct's website. They're going out of business and are selling computer supplies dirt cheap.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

> Tiger Direct's website. They're going out of business and are selling computer supplies dirt cheap.


 Reeealy!! Have to check that out.


> It automatically reads from the floppy if it can't find any bootable data from C:/


 So C has to be formatted and loaded. 
Quote, from the Bootdisk.txt of boot5dos.zip


> "To restore/make a working toshiba dos 5 boot disk, you need to execute the rawrite.exe program and direct it to use the the proper image file." (the bootdos5.img file is there)
> 
> "Put the contents of this package in a directory, execute the rawrite.exe program from an MS-Dos Window.
> 
> ...


So give that a try and I'll keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## bodysnatcher (Oct 7, 2002)

Good Morning Cybertech! I did'nt get back to you last night because the wife wanted to do a little shopping. (We know how that goes-it's never just "a little"!) Anyway, what you suggested i've already done that also - the program starts then it tells me "bad sectors detected on disk". I tried with at least 10 disks after a full format and i got the same messages. Moving on.........
NEXT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

> after a full format


 1) What ver of dos did you format with?
2) Run fdisk /STATUS and post the results. 
3) You can try to repair the sectors with scandisk C: /autofix /surface 


> the wife wanted to do a little shopping


 It may be your turn! IMO, once a drive begins to have trouble you may as well replace it.


----------



## bodysnatcher (Oct 7, 2002)

I used DOS 5.0, I can't run scandisk-could'nt copy to a floppy-I think youre right, i'll probably just have to replace the harddrive and save myself some anguish. Thanks cybertech! May the borscht be with you!


----------



## ourhouse (Feb 6, 2002)

how do you know tigerdirect is going out of business? 
I'm wondering cause my friend just got a job there and if it is indeed going out of business, I want to warn my friend to immediately start looking for another.


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

_____________________________________________
That'd be my question too...

If they're going out of business, their site
doesn't show it (they still offer to finance
computer purchases).

If you're going by "clearance sale" or "limited
number of items left" etc., that means nothing.
They handle surplus and refurbed items as
well as new stock, and availability of those
things change constantly.

Unless I severely overlooked something...

www.tigerdirect.com

Cheers, Mac


----------

